
Show HN: Yarnlink – connect with world class mentors - devchris10
Connecting driven people with mentors possessing a track record of success. Focusing on specialized medical residencies at the moment but mentors in other industries welcome!<p>yarnlink.com
======
nix957
Awesome, thanks for sharing.

